# At Some Point, Don't You Have a Responsibility to the Horse?



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 22, 2008)

Or at least to find it a loving home and not try to sell it for a buck??!! I'm so sick and tired of seeing sale ads for 20+ year old horses that are no longer able to make money for their owners. It turns my stomach!



Oh, he only sired 30 babies for you and you sold every one of them, but now that he's old and no longer able to get mares in foal he needs to find a new home?! what? So, that 20 year old mare has only had 10 foals and now she has the audacity to be past her breeding prime! Now all she's going to do is eat your hay and poop in your barn! Well obviously she needs to go!! Hey, but maybe as her new owner she'll somehow have a foal or two for you! The vet says there's no obvious reason why she hasn't gotten in foal for the past 3 years!





There should be a rule. If you're too poor, heartless, or just too stupid to know that you owe something to that horse who has given you so much, then you shouldn't be allowed to own horses in the first place!





OK, I'm done!


----------



## CyndiM (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Denise (Jan 22, 2008)

Didnt you know that if they dont make you money or cant make babies your suppose to unload them on some unsuspecting person?

I'm with you! Where the heck is loyalty? I've got a 21 year old mare, bought her in foal, she aborted. She can never have foals. I bought her 7 years ago, she is still here and she will remain here till she dies. She eats, poops and does nothing except cruise the pasture. I feel I owe her. She tried for me and that was good enough!


----------



## Sterling (Jan 22, 2008)

You've got to love those Equine senior citizens. My dream would be and I have given this plenty of thought.... If I am fully able, when hubby and I relocate, I would love to set up a homestead where I'll be able to retire senior citizen horses. They have always had a special place in my heart. Bless their hearts.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 22, 2008)

OHHHH DONT EVEN GET ME GOING ON THIS ONE :arg!



Another good one is when you know the breeder has had foal after foal, from every mare she owns, .has mare is in her mid 20's, she is advertised for sale to a home where she will no longer be used for breeding..isn't sold..and then the following year, because the "breeder" didn't sell her she was bred to have that extra foal, lord forbid..if they had to feed a mare for a year without it making that extras $, and you see the FOAL advertised for sale, but yet..they claim they love there horses and take such good care of them, but do the absolute minimum for the horses upkeep, or sell a horse to someone because the teeth problems are going to cost more then the poor horse is now worth. Ohhh, I told you not to get me going.


----------



## horsefeather (Jan 22, 2008)

This is probably one of my biggest pet peeves!!



I was at an auction once and this big ole guy is trying to sell this little mare and he says "she's still young, she's a baby makin machine." Just made me sick! OK, if you want to raise babies, at least be thoughtful enough to TAKE CARE of the mares/stallions who have worked for you, just to yank the baby away and breed for another next year!! Then, as has been said, you try to sell them because they can't 'produce' for you anymore!! I've always said if I ever won the lottery, I would take in all the old horses no one else wanted!!

I have an old, blind mare. Would I breed her...NO, is she a problem...yes, would I sell her....NO. She did have a lovely daughter for me several years ago, then I quit breeding, but she was already going blind, so here she stays!!

Pam


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 22, 2008)

You guys are awesome! I posted this thinking I might very well get bashed for it. I'm SO glad to see there are others that agree with me that these "equine seniors" aren't trash to be passed along once they aren't a money-maker!!

I have several 15+ year old mares and EVERY ONE OF THEM will be here until they die! Some are still having babies, others are not. So?

There is a stallion out there that wasn't advertised for sale, but I really like him. He's a half-brother to my favorite broodmare and their sire passed away last year so there won't be any more of them. I contacted his current owner and asked if she'd consider selling him. She was surprised to say the least! She hemmed and hawed for a while and said she'd stopped breeding so he was just hanging out with her geldings. I said I'd offer him a forever home (he's 15 years old) and that I'd treat him very well and could provide references. She said she'd think about it. She called me back a couple of days later and said she just couldn't do it. She'd had him for years and always expected him to spend the rest of his life at her place. She turned down a LOT of money from me because she felt an obligation to the horse. THAT is my kind of breeder/horse owner!!!


----------



## wildoak (Jan 22, 2008)

Some of the seniors are truly special horses. I have a 30 year old QH mare who was worth her weight in gold as a youth horse, and has a home for life. I have a few older mares I would sell for pets - nothing wrong with that in my book as long as they have a good home, but they aren't being dumped and they don't _have_ to be sold. I agree with your feelings, these guys give so much to us - it's a shame to see them just thrown away when they no longer serve a purpose. I had a trainer once who maintained that we owe them nothing. If you are done with a horse, dump it. I always had a problem with him. OH!

Jan


----------



## MountainMeadows (Jan 22, 2008)

One of my pet peeves to - my girls are the heart and soul of my program. But I often get calls from people who want one of my "old retired broodmares, ya know, the one that is too old to make babies - I need a companion for my other horse and I don't want to spend a lot of money and I want a mini 'cause they are less expensive to feed than a pony or a big horse" -- needlesstosay, I hang up on them! OH!


----------



## Marty (Jan 23, 2008)

Way to go Parm cause this one makes me want to open up a can of whoop butt on a lot of people out there.

I have a mare that cannot be bred and will not get pregnant no matter what and she is no where near old. But who's going to buy her? Nobody because she can't have a baby. So that makes her good for nothing in the eyes of most. So she will just stay here because it's obvious she looks great in scrunchies.

But for these senior mare, that old age, these poor old mares have to be uprooted, upset, relocated because you wore them out......they are homeless and don't have a place to call home anymore because YOU used them like a dad gum machine and they can't give you anything anymore. Just dump them out now and don't look back.

And they don't even want to give them away to a good home, or bother place them properly.......NOoooooooo they still want money for them! As if they didn't make enough money off of their babies all these years. Cheapsake mini mill bottom feeders! That's right, hold your hands out for more money....sell your problems to someone else; wow, you are good.

And how about the ones that are .......oppps, foundered? Need all kinds of meds? Has a "what" wrong with her ???? Yup, push your problems on someone else and have the nerve to charge them for it. Priceless!

Oh heck yea, just lay it on me for a few hundred bucks and I'll be so happy to spend a fortune on money YOU should be buying for YOUR horse that SERVED YOUR purpose all these years. You can't spend ten or twenty bucks a month on a supplement now? Sure, send her on over because we don't mind taking over YOUR responsibility.

Hey man, you don't want your old mare anymore? Well donate her to the resuces or give her away so she can live her life out in dignity away from your sorry butt, but for petes sakes don't have the balls to charge for her!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, on the plus side if they're being sold or given away maybe they'll find a home with someone who actually CARES about them! To knowingly take on an older, no-longer-producing mare that person must surely care more about the horse herself than her original owner did, since obviously she's worthless to _them_ now. OH!

I have *never* understood the mindset where the value of a horse is in the other horses she can produce. I know my value sure as heck isn't in the babies I can pop out, thank you very much! Just because I'm female doesn't mean I shouldn't be taken for valuable in my own right. I'll give my horses at least as much respect as I ask for. (Logically, if every horse is only as important as the foals it can produce, doesn't that mean no horse is ever important in themselves?? You have a baby but the baby's only value is in it's future babies, and so on down the line?



)

I'm the proud owner of a so-called "useless," beet pulp eating, stall dirtying, chronically itchy, highly medicated 31 year old Arab who eats me out of house and home. Because of his bills I still live with my parents but I don't even get to ride him more than a couple times a year or do anything with him. As long as I own him I can't afford a cheaper, funner young horse. Will I sell him? NEVER!! I owe that horse for the 15 years of self-sacrifice and good service he gave me and the way he took care of me as a child through things that made him personally miserable. That is my responsibility. I couldn't live with myself if I betrayed him at this late date.

Mom's "Bo" was here from the age of 5 until he died just shy of his 31st birthday. He was "useless" for many of those last few years but we wouldn't have traded him for anything. That horse was a blessing. I can only hope Kody will be here for the next thirty years; Lord knows he isn't going anywhere without me.






When you buy a horse you make a promise to give them the best life you can. Now if that's not with you then fine, you pass them on to somewhere they're wanted and will be happy. But if the only alternative is somewhere worse than your place then you keep them, no questions asked. Maybe these people could try getting more out of their horses than just babies. Like...friendship?

Leia


----------



## Jill (Jan 23, 2008)

I also do not understand those people.

In some cases, I do think finding an older former broodmare a new home (if there's a home out there wanting to just dote on her) is not a bad idea. I know at one of my friend's places, there was one 20+ mare and I think it upset her to see the other mares w/ foals and her not have her own?

For me personally, I think one of my largest obstacles going forward is limited space (and time) and the deep attachment I have to all my horses and as an aspiring breeding, that my favorites really are my geldings...... But, I cannot help it.

Besides, there are way easier ways to make a buck than to raise horses. I'm doing what I do for other reasons (but I have a career for financial ones!). So, since it is really not about the money, the heart does get a vote at my place and I've got a good number of geldings (8 counting one who's soon to be). Doubtful they will earn their keep in terms of dollars and cents but I think YOU ALL understand


----------



## MBennettp (Jan 23, 2008)

I've seen this happen again and again. I was at a mini auction last year and a very well known breeder had an open mare in the auction. She was telling about the mare and said the mare had been running with a young stallion and she didn't get bred. She said "if they don't give me a foal I can sell, they take the place of that foal and sell".

This was a mare of her own breeding that she had owned for over 10 years.

I can't be a breeder, when an animal comes into our family, they do just that, they become part of our family. Selling them would be like selling one of the kids. That is why we don't add a whole bunch of horses or breed because we can't afford to give them the care that we do if we have too many and we can't stand to let any of them go.

I see many times where old mares and stallions that are past their prime sell for pennies just because they aren't producing any more. It also bothers me to see 2 year old mares go through the sale ring that are pregnant with their first foals just because they will bring more money if they are bred.

People who don't take into consideration that these are living, breathing, thinking animals with feelings too just really bother me.

Kudos to everyone that does actually care about the animal and wants them to have a happy retirement, they will be many times blessed by the wonderful animals these older horses are and the things they can teach us if we will only listen to them.

Mary


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Parmela that's EXACTLY why I felt so bad about not being able to keep Wiz. I promised that old guy a forever home.



Thank you so much for giving him what I found I was unable to give. I have young horses here but if I were just starting with minis (if I'd known then what I know now) I would definitely be getting the oldsters.

When you have a moment I would love to hear how Wiz is doing.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 23, 2008)

Marty, we could REALLY whoop some butt on this one hey?? I am proud to say, that almost every horse I bought..was not bought with the intention of using it as a money making baby machine. My mares are lucky to have one or two foals for me in there lifetime, and they will always have a permanent home here. but every mare came from a home like this. Yes, it has been said to me I paid too much for some of them, but my main concern was getting the mare to my house so she could find out there is a lot more to life then just reproducing. To me, the breeders who breed like this should be considered nothing more then a mini mill



and there are just too darn many of them around. Unfortunately, if you purchase over the internet, 99.9% of the time all you are seeing is pictures, and you dont know the true "facts"of that farm, or the farm looks like it is a nice place and the horses are well taken care of, ...until, you see it in person OH! manure everywhere, fences half down, ohhh, I could go on.












I am sure a lot of you have been to farms like this or know of them. Did you ever notice, how some mini breeders will quick jump out of the horses when the prices go down, and buy whatever seems to be selling at that time, then you look at there website or visit the farm..and of course, every animals they own that can be breed is once again..and the cycle starts all over but with different breeds of animals? I am not referring to the breeders who truly do take care of there animals and pride shows in the way they do, that is different, when a mare is ready to retire, they do so, and at a respectable age, plus a lot of times they keep the mares. They deserve a pat on the back..those are the respectable breeders!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 23, 2008)

LOL! My friends ask me if I am opening up an" old horse retirement home" here. I love the old gals.



I may end up having to sell some one day (you never know what the future will bring) but I find my old gals to be some of my best friends. They don't get too upset over just about anything....

Yes, it makes business sense to sell them once they get a certain age I guess.



But does not make sense to me.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jan 23, 2008)

This is something I think about all the time. Just stating out in 05, I have mares that for one reason or another where no longer wanted. I have devoted myself to keeping them happy and healthy and in return they have gave me so much happiness. I have been keeping my fillies, each year have only had 2. Have one listed for sell now but only because I haven't removed her yet. I sell my colts to help pay for the keep of the others, in no way do I expect to make money. Of course if I did I wouldn't complain........but I don't see how that could happen because I would just reinvest it in my horses, give them better stalls and so on.

Some day the fillies will take the older mares places and I am already trying to prepare my hubby for the fact I will not be able to give them up. I know no matter how nice the new home might be, it wouldn't be home....since some had so much baggage, it would just break my heart to make them have to go somewhere strange. Some with an out going personality, I MIGHT consider giving to a good home. So, when I catch myself looking at the sale board, I try to think to myself do you want her more than that 13 year old shy, timid sweet mare that loves you unconditionally that might have to go because of needed room. The answer is NO.

My husband asked me last night what I had for sale, the hay prices are killing him. Plus, I like having alfalfa also for bedtime. I told him 2 colts, one is full size. I told him the only other one I might could part with is my appy stallion, just because he is the newest and I am not as attached. But he sure is a shy guy, so I don't know if I could. So, I guess it's not just the senior ones I hate to part with but also the ones that have personality issues. These are horses also that other people dump, because of the extra time it takes to gain their trust, I am always a softy for these horses. So rewarding to see them turn around into a happy horse, some take a long time and lots of patience, but the bond is priceless!


----------



## Marty (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok now here's my take on the flip side of this:

If you have an older horse that can no longer serve you, I see nothing wrong in re-homeing her IF you do it properly and kindly. *It's better than her remaining where she is no longer wanted and cared for. *

I do not believe in tossing the old horses out in the back 40 and forget about them. I think the opposite. I feel they need to come into the barn and be treated like royalty and be fussed over like the Golden Girl she really is. I feel they served you well and it's payback time.

But if you still dont' want them, for pete's sakes, TAKE CARE in placing her properly. Don't just kick her to the curb to anyone. She's delicate and she has feelings. There ARE some awesome homes out there that just need a good companion horse with people who have the time to give your old mare a new lease on life. I see it all the time on the applications we get through Chances Miniature Horse Rescue. There ARE people out there willing to go that extra mile, just because..........

So if you want to place your older mare, ok.....but don't let her end up in some kind of feed lot. Give her a chance with a new family that can provide for her every whim and treat her like the queen she is.


----------



## tnovak (Jan 23, 2008)

ALL of our animals-dogs,cats, horses-have a home here for life. They don't get discarded. I can understand to a certain extent, a breeder reducing mouths to feed.....but DANG! At least take care of the animal....like FEED, hoof care, ect.

And, please be considerate of WHERE the animal is going........


----------



## Laura (Jan 23, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Well, we certainly qualify as a old girl farm



I lost Chica, my mustang mare, when I was pregnant with Zac adn away managing a show. She was 28. She had been with me since she was 7 and I was 16. We still have several old girls, but our most special (and by far oldest) girl is Fancypants, who will be 41 years young this year. Steve is SO very attached to her. [/SIZE]

She is living with the weaned kids right now, so she can stuff herself with "babyfood" and have free access to the hayfield, warm water and hay she can gum. She lost her last foal when she was 29, but had foaled reliably with happy, healthy foals to that time. We had to move her off of the farm for a few years (to our leased pasture), just to keep her from backing up to the stallions and getting herself bred!

This picture is her last fall


----------



## Basketmiss (Jan 23, 2008)

I also find it funny when you have big horses EVERYONE says " You ride him right" as if the horse is NO GOOD is you arent riding him! He is still a sweet soul and if you ride sometimes or never- WHO CARES? They figure if you arent riding him then he isnt worth anything!

I had someone tell me that horses are the biggest money suckers there are! You cant even fatten them up like a cow and sell them and MAKE MONEY! They can have foals for you but then when they cant they ARENT WORTH ANYTHING!

When you get a horse it should be like a dog, you LOVE it and care for it just like your kids!

I am so sick of people bugging me about what to do with my mini and am I riding my biggee!!

I dont care if I want to just LoVE them or ride and drive them, its my business and it istn about money!

Everyone puts so much importance on making money. If your not having foals, or earning money showing then why should you have a horse!

Because SOME of us LOVE and CARE for them as our family...

I just want to do the Bill Engvall ( comedian) and say " Here's your sign" when they ask these stupid questions!!

Maybe I'll make some signs saying, "Dont worry about what I do with these horses of MINE" If I ask you for money then you can have a say in what I am DOING with them!!

people are amazing- do they have hearts anymore??


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jan 23, 2008)

MountainMeadows said:


> One of my pet peeves to - my girls are the heart and soul of my program. But I often get calls from people who want one of my "old retired broodmares, ya know, the one that is too old to make babies - I need a companion for my other horse and I don't want to spend a lot of money and I want a mini 'cause they are less expensive to feed than a pony or a big horse" -- needlesstosay, I hang up on them! OH!



Honestly I'm not sure why this is so wrong, if a person is willing and able to provide a good home and doesn't want to breed the horse and make a buck off of it?


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jan 23, 2008)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> I'm the proud owner of a so-called "useless," beet pulp eating, stall dirtying, chronically itchy, highly medicated 31 year old Arab who eats me out of house and home. Because of his bills I still live with my parents but I don't even get to ride him more than a couple times a year or do anything with him. As long as I own him I can't afford a cheaper, funner young horse. Will I sell him? NEVER!! I owe that horse for the 15 years of self-sacrifice and good service he gave me and the way he took care of me as a child through things that made him personally miserable. That is my responsibility. I couldn't live with myself if I betrayed him at this late date.
> 
> Leia


I completely hear you there, Leia! My "useless" horse is an ancient old quarab who costs me so much money on senior feed because she can hardly eat hay anymore because of missing teeth, and she worries me so - twice this winter we've had to put a halter on her and help her to get up if she chooses to lay down or roll in a slippery spot because she didn't quite have the strength to get herself up. She keeps me from being able to have another "big", a nice young riding horse that I wouldn't have to baby all the time. . . but the thing is she keeps good weight on, she trots around once in awhile, she whinnies at me when it's time to eat, she doesn't seem to be in pain, and she still seems happy with an appetite for life. . .so here she stays. I personally probably couldn't ever sell any animal, anyway, but an old mare like my Whinnie, I would never be able to live with myself






But I tell you life would be easier and I'd have a LOT more money if I could!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 23, 2008)

Reijel's Mom said:


> MountainMeadows said:
> 
> 
> > One of my pet peeves to - my girls are the heart and soul of my program. But I often get calls from people who want one of my "old retired broodmares, ya know, the one that is too old to make babies - I need a companion for my other horse and I don't want to spend a lot of money and I want a mini 'cause they are less expensive to feed than a pony or a big horse" -- needlesstosay, I hang up on them! OH!
> ...


I think I relate to the concern here. The problem often is that people with big horses need a companion for one of them but don't want to feed another big one so they think the answer is a retired broodmare. Problem is a mini shouldn't be put with a big horse (especially an older, slower mini) because they are probably going to end up injured or dead - all because the big horse owner wanted a mini "because they eat less." The other problem is, IMO, if a mare (or stallion) has given you all those years of service, should you put it through the stress of being shipped to a strange place at such an old age just because it no longer makes you money? I don't think so. I think it has earned a perm place where it is comfortable, is familiar with its surroundings and has great care.

Are there some instances when an older horse can be re-homed and be happy? Of course! I'm just opposed to those that are obviously just passing off a horse (for a fee of course!) that no longer makes them money!


----------



## MountainMeadows (Jan 23, 2008)

Rejeil,

Yes, I do believe that there are special circumstances where an older retired horse can live a long & happy life, & yes, I have actually had a couple of those situations come up and have re-homed 2 of my much loved older girls -- HOWEVER, it is with the people fully understanding that an OLDER horse will most likely cost them MORE than a younger horse to take care of properly -- teeth floating might need to be done 2X a year rather than once (@ $300/horse that gets spendy fast in our area), Sr Feed is expensive to feed vs straight hay, feet are going to need special care, possiblity of needing anti-inflamatory drugs for arthritis, possibly drugs for Cushings & much much more - ie, and don't even let me get started on the possiblity of one of my horses being turned out with a full size horse (I won't allow it) -it all adds up and if the individual is looking for a "cheap companion" - they are not going to get one of my "pets" - my older horses will have a warm, & safe stall & turnout and quality care at my home until it is time to let them go to Rainbow Ridge.

This is just me, I gave my horses a committment, my girls have laid down their lives in order to give birth for me, the least I can do is ensure them a safe, healthy home.

It isn't the Taj Mahal at my place by any means, but the horses DO come first when it comes to needs.

Stacy


----------



## Leeana (Jan 23, 2008)

> It isn't the Taj Mahal at my place by any means, but the horses DO come first when it comes to needs.


Same here



. The way i see it, if you can find a loving home for one of them then there is noting wrong with that, if they have kids that are going to play with her (or him ..) and they will have tons of attention then why not? That is allot different then 'dumping' the horse somewhere.

For me, i have one or two that i just dont know if i can stand to see them old and weak, but they are stuck with me to the end (wether they like it or not!).





Horses needs come first here as well


----------



## Gini (Jan 23, 2008)

Marty said:


> Way to go Parm cause this one makes me want to open up a can of whoop butt on a lot of people out there.
> 
> I have a mare that cannot be bred and will not get pregnant no matter what and she is no where near old. But who's going to buy her? Nobody because she can't have a baby. So that makes her good for nothing in the eyes of most. So she will just stay here because it's obvious she looks great in scrunchies.
> 
> ...




[SIZE=24pt]*AMEN SISTER!!!!!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jan 23, 2008)

MountainMeadows said:


> Rejeil,
> 
> Yes, I do believe that there are special circumstances where an older retired horse can live a long & happy life, & yes, I have actually had a couple of those situations come up and have re-homed 2 of my much loved older girls
> 
> Stacy



Gotcha!


----------



## Shortpig (Jan 24, 2008)

Could not pass this one up! My two mares and stallion are in their mid teens now. Now I find out they are

supposed to be earning their keep. Once again I see them walking the neighborhood with little signs saying will mow for food! Because they have no work ethic. Will not get a job and are totally supported by me.

And don't even get me started on the two foals that still live here and contribute nothing to the household but love, and cuddles. Okay so earn a living. HA! But we are a team and they will stay with me as long as

I can continue to keep them safe, healthy, and comfortable. But should something happen and I not be able to support them I will find them the very best home where someone else can work hard everyday to

support their life. It's always for the best of the horse in our home. I've never understood how someone can buy and sell horses like they are produce. My horses are my family and I still own the first 3 horses

I bought 13 yrs ago. Loving them, they love me. However, I am the BOSS MARE. Yeah right! As I have been told we can't shoot people for lack of care of their so called pets. Dang It!


----------



## Bess Kelly (Jan 24, 2008)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> You guys are awesome! I posted this thinking I might very well get bashed for it. I'm SO glad to see there are others that agree with me that these "equine seniors" aren't trash to be passed along once they aren't a money-maker!!
> 
> I have several 15+ year old mares and EVERY ONE OF THEM will be here until they die! Some are still having babies, others are not. So?











I posted on the "older horse thread" a wk or two ago........Heck, I've got 5 21-25....more in the very late teens. Ain't going anywhere!!!!!!!!! Bought the 24 yr old stallion back 2.5 yrs ago (my sale agreement said that I HAD first right -- she called, I drove!!) He was only "on loan" until I was allowed to buy him back.

My animals have MORE than paid for their "retirement" and forever home!!! I will do without myself to see that they have this. Fortunately, haven't had to do that -- still work vice retiring myself, but that's my choice and I'm fine with it! Don't breed any of them to extremes, young or old. Some may die "old maids" simply because they only got to see the stallion from afar



I'm a "keeper" of horses. Their worst situation is that they may not be getting a bath and brushing daily. No one seems to mind



The rest is done.


----------



## Magic (Jan 24, 2008)

I've seen those ads, where someone has had a horse basically its entire life, gotten lots of foals from it, and then are looking for a "retirement" home for it, only of course they want money for the horse as well. Excuse me???





I went out of my way to take in an older mare that was unwanted (was the dam to my AMayZing and though I had never met the mare, there's no way I was going to let her end up at auction or worse) and I have plans for my other mares' retirements when the time comes. I have two full-sized horses that I was their breeder -- the only two big horses I've ever bred-- and though I haven't ridden them for years and don't know if I ever will get around to doing so ever again, though they are really nice riding horses, I refuse to sell them and have them go off to uncertain futures. I take good care of them and take pleasure in doing so.

My horses are my business, but there is still no reason to "throw a horse out" when or if it is older or non-productive. These horses DESERVE a good retirement, whether they are broodmares, stallions, or geldings.


----------



## alongman (Jan 24, 2008)

Well said! My grand old kids will live their lives out munching on hay and ruling the pastures. One of our old ladies is still the resident babysitter to the babies - it's kinda funny. The babies all gather around her and she is their nanny during the weaning process. She loves having all her babies and the other mares like the break. It's so much easier on the babies during the weaning as well - they have the role model to look to.

In the same token though, it's the same mentality you spoke of that lands the elderly in nursing homes without visits from family. They are old, feeble and unable to do the same things that their families are doing, so now they sit and watch television. You wouldn't believe the number of elderly that we pick up with chronics LONELINESS! Some of my co-workers and I have started just "stopping by" to check on some of our frequent flyers who were calling for nothing more than companionship - the call volume for these people has dropped 82%!!!! Amazing what a little TLC can do!

On a side note....I always ask if these people have had horses - most have. Funny thing is though, the families who still have horses usually have their parents, grandparents, great-grandparents living WITH THEM or visiting on a regular basis. Those people who don't have horses usually don't. My personal observation.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 24, 2008)

alongman said:


> Well said! My grand old kids will live their lives out munching on hay and ruling the pastures. One of our old ladies is still the resident babysitter to the babies - it's kinda funny. The babies all gather around her and she is their nanny during the weaning process. She loves having all her babies and the other mares like the break. It's so much easier on the babies during the weaning as well - they have the role model to look to.
> In the same token though, it's the same mentality you spoke of that lands the elderly in nursing homes without visits from family. They are old, feeble and unable to do the same things that their families are doing, so now they sit and watch television. You wouldn't believe the number of elderly that we pick up with chronics LONELINESS! Some of my co-workers and I have started just "stopping by" to check on some of our frequent flyers who were calling for nothing more than companionship - the call volume for these people has dropped 82%!!!! Amazing what a little TLC can do!
> 
> On a side note....I always ask if these people have had horses - most have. Funny thing is though, the families who still have horses usually have their parents, grandparents, great-grandparents living WITH THEM or visiting on a regular basis. Those people who don't have horses usually don't. My personal observation.


Adam, Interesting observation. I totally believe it! It's sad, isn't it? I think it's totally great that you and your co-workers take your personal time to visit some of these folks. I know my mother often "needed" to call the ambulance to take her to the hospital. And I know that deep down she needed attention, not medical help. Eventually the locals guys figured that out and would just go over when she called 911 and would just give her some attention and usually she didn't really end up being transported.

Sad indeed.


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 24, 2008)

My neighbors keep ALL of their old ones til the end. I am purchasing back my first one, he arrived on Friday. He is 18 this year and he will be with me til the end. I had another old mare that was given to me at 24 years old- she had arthritis and was no longer being bred- she just kept my other Mini company til she had to be put down at 30.

They dont eat that much, and I totally agree that getting rid of the old guys and gals seems heartless. I know folks who have moved across the country to had their old horses in their late 20's moved right along with them... they were not going to leave them behind! They were family!

Regardless of whether the horses have even produced anything or not- it might be an old gelding- they have served their life here and deserve a good retirement when it's time for putting up with people all their life!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 24, 2008)

AppyLover2 said:


> Parmela that's EXACTLY why I felt so bad about not being able to keep Wiz. I promised that old guy a forever home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Donna,

Don't feel bad even for a minute about Wiz!



You did exactly the right thing for him!! And guess what? He's doing just fine now!



Having him gelded was a great start for him and he's slowly learning some manners and how to interact with people. He's stopped the constant pacing, talking and pawing finally. He still does it some, but it's a lot better than before he was gelded and he's putting on weight.



He's not ready to live with the girls yet, but I hope we're getting closer to that point. Right now he still lives with the stallions and they pick on him a bit, but it's not too bad or more than he can handle. My stallions are actually pretty well-behaved. I have tried him with the girls (supervised only) and he doesn't try mounting, but de does drop and he spends a lot of time talking to them. Plus, they are such little hussies!!! They all gather around him and put their behinds in his face! OH! Poor guy. So, for now it's still life as a stallion for Wiz. I think with each day that passes he loses just a bit more of those stallion tendencies.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks bunches for the Wiz update Parmela. I appreciate you taking time to let me know he's doing well. He's such a handsome little guy.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Jan 24, 2008)

Perhaps someone could post that poem/story called "The Olde One" about the old mini mare that saved her barnmates from a barn fire. I get all teary-eyed just thinking about it - it really hits home with me.

Stac


----------



## Sue S (Jan 25, 2008)

I agree with all of you, I bought these horses and I would never get rid of them, I have a QTR horse that is very gentle but he won't let you monkey with his feet, Before we got him I think someone mistreated him when getting feet done, This horse will be here for ever, I also have a standardbred that is about 7 years old, when we got her she could be rode and drive but when we got the other horses she won't have anything to do with us, she is a smaller horse maybe about 14 hands, a very pretty horse, she was my first big horse and I feel bad that she don't trust anyone, the other horses pick on her alot, she will be here forever, I won't get rid of her, afraid someone will mistreat her. My horses are my life and they depend on us to take care of them.


----------



## Crossbuck Farms (Jan 25, 2008)

I just lost my old quarter horse. I got her when she was 9. She passed away on Thankgiving Day 2007. She was 22. She was born in 1986. I promised her I would never sell her. I would be her last owner til the end. She had 5 owners before me.


----------



## sammyelle (Jan 25, 2008)

The young couple had made their usual hurried, pre-Christmas visit to the little farm where dwelt their elderly parents with their small herd of horses. The farm had been named Lone Pine Farm because of the huge pine which topped the hill behind the farm, and through the years had become a talisman to the old man and his wife, and a landmark in the countryside.

The old folks no longer showed their horses, for the years had taken their toll, but they sold a few foals each year, and the horses were their reason for joy in the morning and contentment at day's end. Crossly, as they prepared to leave, the young couple confronted the old folks. "Why do you not at least dispose of "The Old One". She is no longer of use to you. It's been years since you've had foals from her. You should cut corners and save where you can. Why do you keep her anyway?" The old man looked down as his worn boot, scuffed at the barn floor, and his arm stole defensively about the Old One's neck as he drew her to him and rubbed her gently behind the ears. He replied softly, "We keep her because of love. Only because of love."

Baffled and irritated, the young folks wished the old man and his wife a Merry Christmas and headed back toward the city as darkness stole through the valley. So it was, that because of the leave-taking, no one noticed the insulation smoldering on the frayed wires in the old barn. None saw the first spark fall. None but the "Old One". In a matter of minutes, the whole barn was ablaze and the hungry flames were licking at the loft full of hay. With a cry of horror and despair, the old man shouted to his wife to call for help as he raced to the barn to save their beloved horses. But the flames were roaring now, and the blazing heat drove him back. He sank sobbing to the ground helpless before the fire's fury. By the time the fire department arrived, only smoking, glowing ruins were left, and the old man and his wife. They thanked those who had come to their aid, and the old man turned to his wife, resting her white head upon his shoulders as he clumsily dried her tears with a frayed red bandana. Brokenly he whispered, "We have lost much, but God has spared our home on this eve of Christmas. Let us, therefore, climb the hill to the old pine where we have sought comfort in times of despair. We will look down upon our home and give thanks to God that it has been spared."

And so, he took her by the hand and helped her up the snowy hill as he brushed aside his own tears with the back of his hand. As they stepped over the little knoll at the crest of the hill, they looked up and gasped in amazement at the incredible beauty before them. Seemingly, every glorious, brilliant star in the heavens was caught up in the glittering, snow-frosted branches of their beloved pine, and it was aglow with heavenly candles. And poised on its top most bough, a crystal crescent moon glistened like spun glass. Never had a mere mortal created a Christmas tree such as this. Suddenly, the old man gave a cry of wonder and incredible joy as he pulled his wife forward. There, beneath the tree, was their Christmas gift. Bedded down about the "Old One" close to the trunk of the tree, was the entire herd, safe. At the first hint of smoke, she had pushed the door ajar with her muzzle and had led the horses through it. Slowly and with great dignity, never looking back, she had led them up the hill, stepping daintily through the snow. The foals were frightened and dashed about. The skittish yearlings looked back at the crackling, hungry flames, and tucked their tails under them as they licked their lips and hopped like rabbits. The mares pressed uneasily against the "Old One" as she moved calmly up the hill and to safety beneath the pine. And now, she lay among them and gazed at the faces of those she loved. Her body was brittle with years, but the golden eyes were filled with devotion as she offered her gift-Because of love. Only Because of love.


----------



## twister (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you Sammyelle for posting that, it always brings tears to my eyes everytime I read it thinking about the "old one" quietly going about her business and saving all the horses. This is a farm too where we love the old ones, my mare a 1/4/ TB cross lived to the ripe old age of 36 before I had to help her cross rainbow bridge and she is buried here, I planted a tree where she is laid to rest, she was being ridden up until she was about 32, she didn't want to retire so I used to take her out every once in a while for a little trail ride




I still miss her. The minis we have now will be here for the rest of their lives unless I am no longer able to care for them, at which time they will be placed only with people that will care for them the way I do, I have left provision for them in my will too just in case they outlive me. I would hate to think of them being mistreated. I love them all.

Yvonne


----------



## MountainMeadows (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you Sammyelle - of course I am sitting here crying my eyes out - as usual, whenever I even think about this story. Reading it once again will pretty much cause me to use up the entire box of tissues.

I think I will take a few extra minutes tonight to kiss each of my kids on the nose goodnight - and especially "the old ones"





Stacy


----------

